# Favorite piano duets?



## stryke22

Hi All,
What are some of your favorite piano duets? A friend and I are performing at a fundraiser concert in about 2 months and are looking for a piano duet (not duo) that would be fun and entertaining.
Thanks!


----------



## sonance

stryke22: Welcome to the forum and many wishes of joy!

Are you looking for shorter or for longer works? - Doing some YouTube search I opted for shorter works and I hope my suggestions meet your criteria of "fun and entertainment".

Chabrier: Espana (Ching/Prufer)





Rossini: Barbier de Seville (overture) (Henry/Korovitch)





Schubert: Lebensstürme (Tsuyuki/Rosenboom)





Albeniz: Asturias (Scott Brothers Duo)





and maybe as an "encore" (?):
Johann Strauss: Tritsch-tratsch-Polka (Scott Brothers Duo)





and of course there is more Schubert, and Mozart, and Dvorak ...


----------



## Quartetfore

stryke22 said:


> Hi All,
> What are some of your favorite piano duets? A friend and I are performing at a fundraiser concert in about 2 months and are looking for a piano duet (not duo) that would be fun and entertaining.
> Thanks!


Look into the music that Mozart composed for Piano Duet


----------



## Ohpeep5g

Hello, Bro! Thanks!


----------



## Roger Knox

Ravel - Mother Goose Suite


----------



## Josquin13

My favorite works in the piano four hand genre are Debussy's 6 Épigraphes Antiques & Petite Suite, Faure's Dolly Suite, Ravel's Ma Mére l'Oye (or Mother Goose Suite), the complete Mozart works for piano four hands--especially his Sonatas K. 497 & 521, and most of all, Schubert's late Fantasia in F minor, D. 940--which is arguably the most beautiful piano four hands work ever composed.

Here are some suggestions that you might look into:

Beethoven--Grosse Fuge for Piano Four Hands, Op. 134: 




Georges Bizet--Jeux d'enfants for piano four hands: 




Johannes Brahms--Variations on a Theme by Robert Schumann, Op. 23: 




Claude Debussy--6 Épigraphes Antiques: 




Claude Debussy--Petite Suite: 




Gabriel Fauré--Dolly Suite, Op. 56: 




Joseph Jongen--Pages Intimes, Op.55 for piano four hands: 




Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart--

Sonata for Piano Four-Hands in F, K. 497: 



Sonata for Piano Four-Hands in C, K.521: 




Maurice Ravel Ma Mére l'Oye (Mother Goose)--which Roger Knox has recommended & I'll second: 




Franz Schubert: Fantasia in F minor, for piano four hands, D. 940:










Hope that helps.


----------



## DavidA

If you plat the Schubert Fantasy like Perahia and Lupu you will raise a fortune


----------



## tdc

Some great suggestions here. My favorite piece in this genre is _Atardecer_ (Dusk) by Joaquin Rodrigo. (Not any high quality recordings of it on youtube unfortunately.)


----------



## Olias

Don't forget the Slavonic Dances (Dvorak). They were originally composed as works for piano four hands.


----------



## kinzopiano

stryke22 said:


> Hi All,
> What are some of your favorite piano duets? A friend and I are performing at a fundraiser concert in about 2 months and are looking for a piano duet (not duo) that would be fun and entertaining.
> Thanks!


Check this fascinating African piano duet out. You will love it.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Josquin13 said:


> Mozart--K. 497


----------



## Mister Meow

I see that an old thread has been revived. I'll chime in, anyway. The best piano duet that I ever heard was played by my niece and nephew. I wish we had taken a video of it. Anyway, they played _Malaguena_ by Ernesto Lecuona. It's a really fun piece to listen to, and I think it's probably got to be a really fun piece to play as well.


----------

